# Good Vietnamese Restaurant in Dublin City?



## PaperRound (27 Jan 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good Vietnamese restaurant anywhere near the city centre?


----------



## Cahir (28 Jan 2009)

Is HO SEN the only one?  I'm not sure.  It's good but the staff don't (or didn't when I was there) speak much English so ordering was a pain.  The worst thing is that the restaurant smells a little fishy.


----------



## Mucker Man (28 Jan 2009)

Hi, I was in HO SEN a couple of months ago and didn't encounter any of Cahir's issues. I absolutely loved it.


----------



## WaterSprite (28 Jan 2009)

I think Ho Sen is the only one (the only proper Vietnamese in Dublin).  OP, it's in Temple Bar near Club M.  If you haven't been, it's worth a try.  I used to go fairly regularly but did find that the quality of the food and service went a little downhill over the years - I probably haven't been in about 18 months though.


----------



## sandrat (28 Jan 2009)

Ho sen is great, I love ho sen, the one thing I miss about living in the city centre . I love the quail starter it is yummm. The guy who owns/runs it (tim?) is australian so I never had any issue with ordering and I can't stand fishy smells so I never experienced that there either. Yum yum yummm. Opposite the entrance to club M near its got a white front and it is yum


----------



## Ciaraella (28 Jan 2009)

I'd recommend it too, the spring rolls are gorgeous and i think they do a reasonable early bird too.


----------



## Badge (28 Jan 2009)

Given that Fish sauce is a staple in Vietnamese food I would worry if there wasnt a slight hint of fishiness about the place.  Havent been to Ho-sen in a long time - now you've reminded me I think its time for me to pay them a visit. Last time I was there (Over a year ago) it got two thumbs up from me.


----------



## dereko1969 (28 Jan 2009)

had a great meal there in september, my first time there. found the staff delightful and the food great, definitely no smells other than the delicious fragrant aromas from the food.


----------



## george.shaw (28 Jan 2009)

Ho Sen is very good and think it is only one. Due a visit myself!


----------



## PaperRound (29 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the tip. I'll give it a go.


----------



## scallywag (11 Jan 2011)

Is this restaurant still open? I tried phoning but the line just dies. And it seems to have disappeared from menupages.ie.

I was there years ago and loved it.


----------



## IrishGunner (11 Jan 2011)

Not sure if Saba still around on South William Street

Have not been there in a while but had no complaints about it


----------



## scallywag (12 Jan 2011)

Sorry, I meant to ask if Ho Sen is still around?


----------



## dereko1969 (12 Jan 2011)

No, it's been closed a while. Also recently closed is Gruel and the Mermaid on Dame St.

I've only been once, but Wolfes on Capel Street was fantastic, lovely food and really good value.
[broken link removed]

If you're in the mood for Asian, Koh in the "italian quarter" is really nice too.


----------

